# T-Shirt Trend News site



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

Hi Everyone: Can anyone suggest if there are any magazines or websites where we can follow the T-shirt trends and know what is happening in the T-shirt industry. Keeping up with the global trend is important to stay on top of the game. Any suggestions is welcome. Thank You.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Here is a similar ask from a few days ago: Do you read screen printing magazines?

An older post, but some links still work: T-Shirt Magazines / Resources


----------



## ColorsAndBrushStore (9 mo ago)

@splathead: Thanks! That's a great help.


----------

